# Drip edge for inside corner



## BobDog (Sep 19, 2021)

Two 6/12 roofs run parallel to each other, but slightly offset. There is a 2' wall between them, as shown in the photos. In the rain, water runs off the farther back roof and down the 2' wall, splashing all over the wall. It shouldn't be a big deal, but water is getting inside the wall and siding fasteners are dripping rust down the wall, so it is cosmetic and also structurally concerning.

There is a partial gutter on the far roof but no gutter on this near roof. Seems to me that it will be hard to position a gutter or diverter to catch all of the water.

How would you handle this situation? I welcome all suggestions.

Thank you.


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Install gutter on lower roof, making sure there is a "kick-out" at the bottom of the wall between lower and upper sections


----------

